
To Some Solar Users, Power Company Fees Are an Unfair Charge - DoreenMichele
https://www.npr.org/2019/06/02/728761703/to-some-solar-users-power-company-fees-are-an-unfair-charge
======
WheelsAtLarge
I took a semester course that dealt with the installation of solar power with
the hope of getting into the field but decided it was not worth the trouble
since for most homeowners it does not make sense to install a system. The
payback takes decades and that's if you're lucky enough to get tax breaks and
you can keep maintenance costs low. And it's unlikely that you can disconnect
from the power utility since it's too expensive to buy the battery system that
will keep you self-sufficient.

Solar for the home makes no sense for people in large cities. The way to help
is to buy renewable power from the utility and encourage them to install their
own utility-wide solar/renewable power systems.

